
64 Bites – Short and Sweet Commodore 64 Programming Screencasts - mehowte
http://64bites.com/
======
mehowte
I m launching new paid screencast series in about a month.

It's for programmers who have always wanted to learn 6502 assembly to create a
game or a demo but never had time.

It's going to be a monthly subscription. I'll be releasing one new episode per
week. Along with transcript, show notes and source code.

Something like Ruby Tapas, but about Commodore 64.

------
dotseba
Nice :) Altough there is a lot of text content through the internet I would
certainly be interested in buying quality content prepared in a form you
mentioned.

